
Show HN: GitHub webhook server/bot in 40 LOC Haskell - aetherspawn
https://github.com/onrock-eng/github-webhooks/tree/master/examples/servant-simple
======
aetherspawn
Important code here: [ [https://github.com/onrock-eng/github-
webhooks/blob/a43159517...](https://github.com/onrock-eng/github-
webhooks/blob/a431595172a0e2c2bcea370602763aa593807304/examples/servant-
simple/src/Main.hs#L18-L25) ].

Example with multiple types of hooks combined on same endpoint: [
[https://github.com/onrock-eng/github-
webhooks/tree/a43159517...](https://github.com/onrock-eng/github-
webhooks/tree/a431595172a0e2c2bcea370602763aa593807304/examples/servant) ].

